# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شاهدتعهد استخدامی داره؟

## Afsoon_chashman

داره؟مثل فرهنگیان یا ارتش و سپاه؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

دانشگاه شاهد دانشگاه بنیاد شهید هستش نه مصاحبه داره  درمورد احکام و سیاست. ولی تعهدی برای استخدام نداره اگه میتونی مثلا شش سال چادر بپوشی برو

----------

